# Alien Clapton coils - Step by step



## Alex (2/2/16)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...rew_a_step_by_step_guide_together_for_anyone/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Glad you posted this. Some people call the clapton with the flat wire core also an Alien clapton when it's not (rather call it a flat clapton or something else). Alien clapton is a multi-core clapton with the alien wire wrap (wavey wire). Wish they would get that right.....lol.
Nice tut @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (3/2/16)

that little clip to stop it from twisting is clever, will try this once i get some 34ga, somewhere, ever. pretty sure i saw some on vapeking

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

At last! A tut that's not on Youtube! Awesome stuff @Alex !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

